
Due to the lapse in federal government funding, this website is not available.  - ot
http://www.nasa.gov/?hn=1
======
Raphmedia
Surely they are trying to get a message across more than anything else. Unless
they somehow shut down all the server before leaving the office.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It's more about bureaucratic procedures which make no common sense: " _White
House memo: Shut down government sites, even if it’s cheaper to leave them
online_ "[1]

[1] [http://jonchristian.net/2013/10/01/white-house-memo-shut-
dow...](http://jonchristian.net/2013/10/01/white-house-memo-shut-down-
government-sites-even-if-its-cheaper-to-leave-them-online/)

